# Loss Wages in GA?



## D.J.94 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey everybody,

My car was in an accident and i was 0% at fault with a tow truck, while my car was parked, and it resulted in my car being totaled. Unfortunately this means I can't Uber. The insurance company is willing to pay me loss wages but they are saying i need more proof since I wasn't working with the company long. The accident happened the day before the guaranteed hours schedule was posted. What proof do I need or does anybody have advice? Should I lawyer up?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Was the car paid for? Did you purchase/finance to driver for Uber? Considering right or wrong, you are classified an independent contractor..... What wages? I do understand full well what the guarantee applies, however, it isn't a true wage in that you can fail to earn the hourly guarantee. 

Keep us posted. I'm really surprised to to hear your insurance company would be willing to cover "lost wages" for an Independent contractor. I assume you had disclosed your Uber driving to them before you started?

Good luck, please share more details in order to create more context. Thanks.


----------



## D.J.94 (Sep 21, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Was the car paid for? Did you purchase/finance to driver for Uber? Considering right or wrong, you are classified an independent contractor..... What wages? I do understand full well what the guarantee applies, however, it isn't a true wage in that you can fail to earn the hourly guarantee.
> 
> Keep us posted. I'm really surprised to to hear your insurance company would be willing to cover "lost wages" for an Independent contractor. I assume you had disclosed your Uber driving to them before you started?
> 
> Good luck, please share more details in order to create more context. Thanks.


The Car was financed through a bank and not completely paid off. I did tell them that I was an uber driver. Its not my insurance company its the tow truck's which is all state. The wages I am trying to claim is from the guaranteed schedule and what I would have worked.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

D.J.94 said:


> The Car was financed through a bank and not completely paid off. I did tell them that I was an uber driver. Its not my insurance company its the tow truck's which is all state. The wages I am trying to claim is from the guaranteed schedule and what I would have worked.


It isn't a true guarantee. There are terms and conditions which need to be met before they would pay that out. For example one call an hour, minimum, driver rating etc.......

Uber calls it a guarantee, that is deceptive. It isn't really guaranteed.

Hopefully it will work out. If they come through and pay out on your inability to drive Uber for the weekend, that would be a surprise and not something to be taken for granted.

I would be far more concerned about the replacement repair of the car and what your insurance company says once the dust settles. Interesting thread.

Sacto Burbs always has much to contribute to threads along these lines.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

D.J.94 said:


> The Car was financed through a bank and not completely paid off. I did tell them that I was an uber driver. Its not my insurance company its the tow truck's which is all state. The wages I am trying to claim is from the guaranteed schedule and what I would have worked.


Lost wages is based on a weekly average for like the past 8 to 10 weeks. You can't say you were going to work. You can only show what you have worked previously.


----------



## D.J.94 (Sep 21, 2015)

pengduck said:


> Lost wages is based on a weekly average for like the past 8 to 10 weeks. You can't say you were going to work. You can only show what you have worked previously.


Is that Georgia Law?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

D.J.94 said:


> Is that Georgia Law?


I thought that was pretty standard.

"they are saying i need more proof since I wasn't working with the company long." You are lucky they assume your were "working" for them at all. Is your car going to be taken care of in a timely fashion? Be glad this wasn't your fault. What would be your course of action in the future had you been in an at fault?

The issue of claiming lost wages...... That is dubious at best. They are asking those questions for a good reason.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Email the insurance company your pay statements for the past 2 months. Also you should be compensated for diminished value on the vehicle. Funny because I'm going through the exact same thing when the trailer from a semi took off the rear end of my car.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Any update? can you claim for lost wages if you Uber and the accident wasnt your fault?


----------



## D.J.94 (Sep 21, 2015)

I claimed loss wages but only for the day I made the most for x the number of the day's the claim lasted. It was with Allstate so they got it done.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

D.J.94 said:


> I claimed loss wages but only for the day I made the most for x the number of the day's the claim lasted. It was with Allstate so they got it done.


confused, you talking x as a variable or UberX?

so in short, for loss wages, how many days of potential work did they pay you for?


----------



## D.J.94 (Sep 21, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> confused, you talking x as a variable or UberX?
> 
> so in short, for loss wages, how many days of potential work did they pay you for?


My claim was open for 42 days so I provided them with my most productive day multiplied by 42 days. And they paid me for that.


----------

